#        ?  !
,         ,       ,     ,   -  ,   ,   ,     1,5 .  /  ,         ,        !        ?    ?     ""     ,      "    ,  "   ,    !

----------


## A

?

----------


## .

> ,


   ,   .         1  2019  ( ).




> ,


         (  18 .    ).        .      ?

----------


## A

.  .     .

----------


## .

> .


.   ,    .       1  2019

----------


## A

,

----------

> ,


     1,5   ..     18    12    1,5    ,    ..

----------


## A

? 


   , ,   ?

----------


## .

> ,


   . 
       ?   ,        .

----------


## Olgabsh

))) !       , !        ,         .        !   ))))

----------


## .

*Olgabsh*,     .  .
  ,          ,      
 , .        .
:  ,     -       .      .  ,             , ,  .

----------


## Olgabsh

-   ,        ,     .           ,       ,  ))))         (     :Smilie: ,      )

----------

> ,


            ,  -       ?

----------


## .

> ,


    . 




> .           ,


   ,    .       .       ,    .
      .       
:  ,  ,        - . ,          .

----------


## OLGALG

:Wow:

----------


## .

))

----------

,  ,    .     .   ...

----------


## Oksana_Sutormina

> .


 ?  ,   ,  7  5    .  4     .     .

----------

> .


        ?

----------


## Oksana_Sutormina

> ?


2300     -  ()

----------

